# Modding bone stock LS2



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

This winter I plan on doing some work to the goat. Ive tried google but couldnt seem to find anything that fit my questions.

So this winter:

OTRCAI
Kooks Headers
Borla cat-back
Cam


Now, My questions are:

1. What size headers to get? I see 1" 7/8, and 1"3/4. I planned on getting the 1"3/4 before I decided to cam it. But not sure if 1"7/8 will be better since Im doing a cam. 

2. I want a streetable cam, But i dont want it to be a waste of money. It is a M6 so I have a little bit more room. What would be good to go with? Will I have to change rockers, pushrods, springs? Or could I just swap out the cam?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

NomNom said:


> This winter I plan on doing some work to the goat.
> 
> OTRCAI
> Kooks Headers
> ...


I would go with one of the following two depending on budget

otrcai
headers
tune

or

otrcai
headers
heads
cam 
tune

I would do the cam and heads at the same time. They need to compliment each other to work great.

Cat back isn't really needed. Money can be spent better elsewhere.

1 3/4 headers are fine unless you plan on going f/i.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can find answers here on the forum.


----------

